

Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media - fun2have
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/mar/17/us-spy-operation-social-networks

======
JonnieCache
_Asked whether any UK military personnel had been involved in OEV, Britain's
Ministry of Defence said it could find "no evidence"._

This strikes me as extremely suspicious.

